# 1965 GTO Alternator/ Fan Belt Failure - repro of original



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I would share an experience I had this morning while driving back from a local cars and coffee event. Round trip was ~ 60 miles. 

Being a purest, I installed the reproduction, date code embossed alternator and power steering belts offered by many of the Pontiac parts sources. These happen to come from Ames Performance - not implying anything negative towards Ames. I think they’re amongst the best. 

A couple of weeks ago after returning from the Goodguys show I noticed that the alternator belt had twisted in the pulley groves. I adjusted it and retightened it properly. Today, while driving back from the C&C event I heard a noise under the hood and the battery light came on. I pulled over and noticed that the alternator belt was gone. After a few moments I noticed that it broke in half and wrapped itself around the clutch fan shaft. Picture enclosed.








Doing a bit of reasearch, and reading up on the Ames site for both the originally reproduced belts and the Gates XL belts they offer, the Gates description seems to offer details and benefits that may indicate what the original (repros) lack. 

Fortunately what could have turned out to be quite destructive, only resulted in a broken belt in need of replacement. I’ve ordered the Gates XL belts and will have to deal with me purest OCD issues.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

The thing with repro parts is that you don't know what you are getting. You don't know who made them or where they were made. With belts and hoses, where possible, I always use Gates or another reputable brand. It is just not worth it to get stranded somewhere due to a substandard rubber part. If someone thinks less of your car because it has a quality US made replacement part on it instead of a Chinese part that imitates an OEM original part, well their snobbishness just makes no sense. Using quality parts that actually work does not make the car any less a GTO. The only exception is if it is a concours quality show queen that is not driven, which does not sound like what your car is, if you drove it 60 miles to a car & coffee event. Glad you are putting quality parts on it now.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi coyote595,

Agree. The Gates belts arrived yesterday. No reason to risk safety or damage to the car for the sake of originality for something like a fan belt. 

I built a concourse quality car but also subscribe to the - “ya gotta drive’em” mentality. 

I guess I may have been naive in my thinking that the quality parts guys would offer parts made and verified to be both functional and aesthetically correct. I reread the Ames description and no where does it say - not recommended for regular use / show vehicle purposes only. 

My primary reason for posting my experience was to help others avoid the same issue.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I learned my lesson with these rubber parts years ago, like 35 years ago! I had bought a generic belt at an auto parts store. The darned thing stretched so much, I had to tighten the thing every month or two. My Dad had always sworn by the Gates brand, so I started buying Gates pretty much exclusively for belts and hoses. Never had a premature failure of any type since. Same deal with rubber fuel hose. The cheap unbranded stuff would always crack way too soon.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I would share an experience I had this morning while driving back from a local cars and coffee event. Round trip was ~ 60 miles.
> 
> ...





GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I would share an experience I had this morning while driving back from a local cars and coffee event. Round trip was ~ 60 miles.
> 
> ...


Ah HA, you see your problem is the non-concourse non-notched (for PS bolt clearance) fan blades causing improper airflow fluctuations across your concourse alternator belt, confusing it as to which direction it should be going (you did orient the concourse print on the belt facing the correct direction they installed on Thursdays on your assembly line, correct?).

Just kidding! Agreed I like things to look correct as possible but its got to be a driver!


----------

